# Hot Spots Cobia 3/18



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Tyler, Wade (the deckhand on our big boat), and myself decided to go look for a cobia on Sunday. The weather was perfect so we loaded up the Blazer Bay and left the Beach Marina around 10am. There are not any eels around yet so we took a few croakers and pig fish with us. We climbed in the tower about 11am and saw our first fish about 45 mins later. We started with 2 singles that would not eat and then got it going with a couple that would. Ended 2 for 5.

It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats a big ass fish on the right. Congrats.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job Matt!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice start to the cobia run.


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

What did the Cobs weigh?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

I think the smaller one was about 35 lbs and the bigger one was about 50 lbs. 

The 35 lber was paired with a really nice fish probably upper 50's maybe 60 lbs. I choked the big one twice while we drug the smaller fish. I wasn't real happy about that but it happens. Hopefully I'll get all the chokes out pf the way before the tournaments start!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

I think the smaller one was about 35 lbs and the bigger one was about 50 lbs. 

The 35 lber was paired with a really nice fish probably upper 50's maybe 60 lbs. I choked the big one twice while we drug the smaller fish. I wasn't real happy about that but it happens. Hopefully I'll get all the chokes out pf the way before the tournaments start!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Good job guys! Those are solid fish. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's funny that you mentioned the eels cuz I was out yesterday with a bud at the Belize Queen and he pulls up what he thought would be a pinfish based on the little effort but when he got it to the boat he hollers at me asking what the hell is this, sure enough he landed an eel and I thought of tossin it in our empty bait tank but didn't know what to target with it. So I'm assuming those are good baits for Cobia?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone is interested, we will be running full and half day cobia trips the whole month of April!!


----------



## Rogue Offshore (Mar 30, 2010)

nice fish guys


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

*cobia trips*

How much do you charge for the cobia trips. Half day and full day. And do you provide the gear or do we have to bring our own.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice cobia's guy's!!!!! good job!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

bighunter1 said:


> How much do you charge for the cobia trips. Half day and full day. And do you provide the gear or do we have to bring our own.


We provide all the gear and licenses, all that need to be brought is drinks and snacks. I would also recommend a good pair of polarized sun glasses. Half day trips are $400 and full day is $500.


----------

